# Official Knicks Draft thread



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

With the lottery only a few days away and the knicks being able to draft basically from 1-8 depending on how the lucky or unlucky they are. 

I think its time to at least start discussing their options in the draft.

My preference is that they draft Kevin Love a guy whose skills perfectly compliment what they need...a rebounder , smart player, excellent passer, good shooter, good defender , very good post up player and at age 19 plenty of upside .


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/draf...ry?columnist=ford_chad&page=Draf****ch-080516



> Kevin Love, PF, UCLA
> 
> 
> Love was the first player I wanted to see in this environment. We already know that he's one of the most skilled big men to ever enter the draft. His basketball skills, both in the paint and out on the perimeter, resemble those of an NBA veteran.
> ...





a complete list of underclassmen who are still in the draft.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2008/columns/story?columnist=ford_chad&page=InOut

and a couple of draft sites.

http://nbadraft.net/


http://www.draftexpress.com/


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not a Love fan*

I think he'll be Okay but no star. We already have a PF that fits D'Antoni's style perfectly. drafting a pure PF with questions about his NBA success potential would be a huge gaffe. Obviously, outside of the top two picks, Curry is the key to who we draft. If D'antoni sees him as our center, we'll draft a 1-3, and the 3 would have to have more upside than Chandler. If we go big, it's bye bye to Eddy. Outside of Rose and Beastly, draft a center and move Curry. I'm with Twinkiefoot on J.Smith. He and Lee would be absolute terrors in the open court. Smith gives us instant interior defense off the ball. Get him and draft Rose (please, please). Seattle would also be a good place for Curry. Maybe a 3 way trade.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Besides the passing, Love's game is pretty much like Zach's. Zach obviously has the edge because he has shown he can score with the big boys. Love needs to prove that


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

it appears D'Antoni is not Lee's biggest fan.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...mike_dantoni_tosses_around_different_mix.html



> *"Mike doesn't like guys like Lee who can't shoot," *a D'Antoni confidant said. "He saw him as a non-scoring power forward when he came out of Florida. But that's why a guy like Jamal Crawford is going to be around. He will thrive in Mike's system. And he likes Nate a lot, too. Mike likes guys who can make plays from anywhere on the court."


Curry is actually a much better fit provided he is in shape because he is the best finisher on the roster with guys like Crawford, Nate and apparently marbury who will be breaking down the defnse , they need finishers to get hoops for whether it is 3 point shooter (of which they have few ) or interior finishers .

Lee makes the big mistake of staking himself out on the perimeter and when the ball swings around being hesitant to shoot , that wont fly now,he needs to take it and make it. he also appears to lose some lift last season , maybe it was that leg injury at the end of the 2006-07 season or his attempt to gain weight and strength that didn't pan out but he still needs to adjust his game.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

As of right now, I really don't know who exactly we should draft, but I'm most definitely think someone who's quality center material. I haven't really looked at this year's draft class, but I just hope we can draft well now that Zeke's been demoted. I just don't want to be stuck with OJ Mayo, the kid wreaks of trouble, he reminds me of Sebastian Telfair.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

come on number 1 pick baby!

get your lucky charms ready knick fans


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

wow the bulls top 3....crazy


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry *** Knicks couldn't even get at least a top 4. Trade that crap.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Sorry Kittay. I feel your pain.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

We are going to have to trade it, unless someone like Mayo slips to 6, or Bayless is available.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I'd say package our 6, Zach, Eddy for Marion


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

It stinks. I mean I went over my friends house and we watched the lottery all hoping for a top 3-4 pick and we get 6th. Atleast we could of gotten the 5th like we were suppose to.


Lmao at the bulls having a 1.7% chance at getting the #1 then getting it.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

D'Antoni now wishing he had a time machine to go back and take the job with the bulls.........that being said, with D'ANtoni's overseas background and contacts, i'd say we take that Danilo kid if he's there.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Oh no! what.... I say what is Walsh going to do now with the 6th pick? 
Should he trade it with one of the dead-weight Knick players for a later pick? or ?* 

1. Chicago 
2. Miami 
3. Minnesota 
4. Seattle 
5. Memphis 
6. New York 
7. LA Clippers 
8. Milwaukee 
9. Charlotte 
10. New Jersey 
11. Indiana 
12. Sacramento 
13. Portland 
14. Golden State 

Following is the order for the remainder of the 2008 NBA Draft:

15. Atlanta (To Phoenix) 
16. Philadelphia 
17. Toronto 
18. Washington 
19. Cleveland 
20. Denver 
21. Dallas (To New Jersey) 
22. Orlando 
23. Utah 
24. Phoenix (To Seattle) 
25. Houston 
26. San Antonio 
27. New Orleans 
28. LA Lakers (To Memphis) 
29. Detroit 
30. Boston 

2008 Second Round Draft Choice Order:

31. Miami (To Minnesota via Boston) 
32. Seattle 
33. Memphis (To Portland) 
34. Minnesota* 
35. LA Clippers 
36. New York (To Portland) 
37. Milwaukee 
38. Charlotte 
39. Chicago 
40. New Jersey 
41. Indiana 
42. Atlanta (To Sacramento) 
43. Sacramento 
44. Philadelphia (To Utah) 
45. Toronto (To San Antonio) 
46. Portland (To Seattle via Boston) 
47. Washington 
48. Cleveland (To Phoenix) 
49. Golden State 
50. Denver (To Seattle) 
51. Dallas 
52. Orlando (To Miami) 
53. Utah 
54. Houston 
55. Phoenix (To Portland via Indiana) 
56. New Orleans (To Seattle via Houston) 
57. San Antonio 
58. LA Lakers 
59. Detroit 
60. Boston


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> D'Antoni now wishing he had a time machine to go back and take the job with the bulls.........that being said, with D'ANtoni's overseas background and contacts, i'd say we take that Danilo kid if he's there.



This is what bothers me because I think this kid has ROLE PLAYER or ROTATION PLAYER written all over him and nothing more. All I've seen are highlights of him but highlights can give you a pretty good indication of the kind of player your getting if it is not all of dunks. I got the same impression from Bargani and I actually think Bargani is better than this kid when he was coming out; Adam Morrison even looks like a better player and I got a worse impression of him. I guess this is why you have guys like Donnie Walsh around because they keep some of these European fantics in check so they don't blow every living asset on a kid that supposedly can do anything on the court but nothing particularly well that translates on the court.

With that being said, take a risk on this pick and/or trade down if you can't trade up. A project that can be something of a complimentary player would be the kind of trump card to get over the sting of not getting a top 3 pick.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Darrell Arthur. Lee's probably Z-Bo bait.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i think they keep the pick and try and get a star. oj mayo is option 1. eric gordon option 2.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I am with you Twinkie...I would avoid the Italian Stallion like the plague.I would much rather build for the future and draft Randolph from LSU or take a look at Jordan/McGee.




TwinkieFoot said:


> This is what bothers me because I think this kid has ROLE PLAYER or ROTATION PLAYER written all over him and nothing more. All I've seen are highlights of him but highlights can give you a pretty good indication of the kind of player your getting if it is not all of dunks. I got the same impression from Bargani and I actually think Bargani is better than this kid when he was coming out; Adam Morrison even looks like a better player and I got a worse impression of him. I guess this is why you have guys like Donnie Walsh around because they keep some of these European fantics in check so they don't blow every living asset on a kid that supposedly can do anything on the court but nothing particularly well that translates on the court.
> 
> With that being said, take a risk on this pick and/or trade down if you can't trade up. A project that can be something of a complimentary player would be the kind of trump card to get over the sting of not getting a top 3 pick.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Not so sure...*

One NBA scout has said that this guy is going to be like Tom Chambers. If that is a possibility, you have to think about it. Workouts are going to be key. A guy like Mayo may be another one, if he is still there. I'm not convinced that he can get much better but the guy can play absolute lock-down defense. If Walsh is convinced he can be a very good PG you have to think about him. We're also going to need a center if Curry can't dump 30 and come in ready to run. Jordan is a high risk/reward type guy. If he has a motor, he's worth taking a chance on. If you're going to make a mistake, make it on a big guy. He has Howard-type athleticism....check his youtube dunk. He's a project but he's got stud level talent. Bayless is like Mayo in that he will need to be a floor general to be special. All reports are that he has a great attitude. Lopez will prolly be gone and may not be a good fit for D'Antoni's style anyway.

I believe draft night is going to be crazy....should be fun.

If Miami doesn't get a shot at Beasley, they may trade the pick. IMO, I don't think Wade and Rose is the backcourt dreams are made of. Both need the ball and neither is what you would call a good perimeter shooter. Great players, but not a great match. Going to be interesting....


----------

